# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  قناة المعرف + قناة العهد + الفرقان

## دمعة قلم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


إن وجدت الله فماذا فقدت *** وإن فقدت الله فماذا وجدت

قبورنا تبنى ونحن ما تبنا *** فليتنا تبنا من قبل أن تبنى


ماشاء الله الله يزيدهم يارب يارب يارب هذه الاخبار الى تشرح الصدر

استمع الى نشيدة القناة المعارف روووعة 


قناة المعارف بإشراف سماحة المربي الشيخ حبيب الكاظمي


قناة المعارف بإشراف سماحة المربي الشيخ حبيب الكاظمي-1


وحسب موقع القناة فإنها ستكون متخصصة في الجانب التوعوى والتربوي تحت شعار (سراج العلم والفضيلة). وستعنى بالدرجة الأولى بإشاعة جو الفضيلة والأخلاق بأساليب متنوعة وهادفة وعصرية وبما يلائم روح الشريعة . وستكون بمثابة القناة المتخصصة في طرح الشريعة بعيدا عن الإفراط والتفريط في كل المجالات القرآنية والروائية والاخلاقية والفقهية والتربوية والاجتماعية ايضاً .

وسوف تعتمد قناة المعارف في بلورة منظومتها الفكرية هذه عبر إنتاج وعرض الأفلام والتمثيليات والمسابقات و برامج الأطفال والمرأة وتوظيف برامج القرآن الكريم و الحديث الشريف والأخلاق إلى جانب الشعر والأدب .

القمر : نايلسات
التردد : 10872
الاستقطاب : 27500 ، 3/4 

2- قناة الفرقان للقرآن الكريمة والادعية 

القمر : نايلسات
التردد : 10834 
الاستقطاب : عمودي27500 

هذة القناة في بثها التجريبي تبث محاضرات للشيخ أحمد الوائلي رحمه الله الساعة 12 ظهراً وتبث مسلسل مريم المقدسة الساعة 1 ظهراً ويعاد الساعة 8 مساءً وغيرهما من البرامج الدينية.

3- ترددقناة العهد الشيعية 

القمر : نايلسات
التردد : 10757
الاستقطاب : عمودي27500
----------

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

ويقدرك الله على نشر الدين يا رب

----------


## دمعة قلم

مشكوره خيا عفاف على مرورك نورتينا تحياتي لك أخوك دمعة قلم

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*يعطيك ربي الف عافية*
*اخي دمعة قلم*
*رحم الله والديك*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

صحيح هذي الاخبار الي تفرح 
اللهم زد وبارك ووفق القائمين على هالقنوات 
مشكور اخوي

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي دمعة قلم أشكرك على ماقدمة 

أقدر لك هذا الشيء 

ودمت بحفظ الباري

----------


## khozam

الله صل على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

انشا الله تكثرالمحطات الشيعية اكثر فاكثر

يسلموووووووووووووو   خيي دمعة قلم

دمت في حفظ الله ورعايتة خيي

----------


## دمعة قلم

اشكر الجميع على المرور المميز تحياتي لكم

----------


## شذى الامواج

شكرااااااااا

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه .

تم نقله للصحيفة ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة قلم

شذى الامواج العفو خيا لك مني كل التحيه والتقدير تحياتي لك

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووووو خيوووووو على الأخبار الســـارة

----------

